# Cocci?? Please help



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey everyone bit of a long story I was taking care of two chicks, they were siblings and the bestest of friends ever. They had the most unique personalities and just a whole lot of energy for tiny little babies. Unfortunately a week ago one of them choked on budgie seeds that he found and died. I was devastated, I tried so hard to save him but I was helpless. His brother didn't stop crying since then and he would run into mirrors thinking it was his sibling it just hurt my heart even more. So I went and bought a new chick to keep him company. Big mistake. It's been 3 days now and I suspect this new chick has coccidiosis and passed it onto mine. I have other birds in the house so I've quarantined them both in a room in the house for now. Just please any help would be appreciated I can't lose these two I'm not emotionally ready to take that on. As of now they're both fine, they eat run and preen. I've started them on coccivet yesterday but I haven't seen any improvement in the new ones orange droppings. I want to know everything that I can do to make sure they're okay. Right now the food they enjoy the most are pellets that I soak in warm water so it's mushy I'm not sure if that's okay? I just want them to keep eating. I've stopped giving them treats even tho they go crazy for cheese, pasta and meat. But at the same time I don't want them losing weight. I've texted the guy I bought the little guy from multiple times and he's completely ignoring me so it looks like he already knew. I'm just devastated I can't take any more losses. I have a photo of the new guys droppings from this afternoon, what does this look like to you guys? It's more orange than red and very gooey like


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

This is a pic of the new little guy, he's about 4 weeks. Isn't he beautiful


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That isn't cocci, that looks like intestinal shedding which is normal. Cocci is bloody droppings and I don't see any blood there. 

Orange can also be an indicator of the food its eaten that is high in beta carotene. If you haven't had it long it might still be passing whatever food it had been given at its original home.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Hi  Welcome to the forum
How old is the "old" chick? I see here you posted a picture of the "new" chick, are they the same age? Where did you get the 'new" chick? from a farm store or a private sale?
What are they eating? You said "pellets" but chick food doesn't usually come in pellet form (generally) and you said you gave them budgie seeds and one choked on that?
Yes he is beautiful and yes, he is a he. (most people ask lol)


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

What other things has it been eating? (even things that are not food like nibbling on plastic or foam or paint shavings or...carrots or....


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That isn't cocci, that looks like intestinal shedding which is normal. Cocci is bloody droppings and I don't see any blood there.
> 
> Orange can also be an indicator of the food its eaten that is high in beta carotene. If you haven't had it long it might still be passing whatever food it had been given at its original home.


Does this one look a little more bloody to you? I was thinking the same thing because it's orange but his last dropping is a little more red. I haven't been giving him carrots or anything and I'm pretty sure they were feeding him chick crumbles at the place I got him from since the guy was also selling those


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

Sylie said:


> What other things has it been eating? (even things that are not food like nibbling on plastic or foam or paint shavings or...carrots or....


They had wood shavings as a bedding the first night and I noticed they were both picking on those so maybe he ingested some? But nothing else I made sure to clean the room they were in because I wasn't going to take any chances after the last chick


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

Sylie said:


> Hi  Welcome to the forum
> How old is the "old" chick? I see here you posted a picture of the "new" chick, are they the same age? Where did you get the 'new" chick? from a farm store or a private sale?
> What are they eating? You said "pellets" but chick food doesn't usually come in pellet form (generally) and you said you gave them budgie seeds and one choked on that?
> Yes he is beautiful and yes, he is a he. (most people ask lol)


My other chick is about 6 weeks old give or take, he's just slightly bigger and heavier than the black one and I got him from gumtree which I now know was a dumb decision on my part. The guy advertised his chickens as being vaccinated so I thought it was safe. And they had crumbles first but they preferred the normal chicken pellets wet but I'm switching them both back to chick food


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

It's possible he ate some and depending on the size, it could have done something to his colon.

this "stool sample" lol does look a little more red but I don't think it's cocci. He's too "bright eyed and bushy tailed" for one thing, he would be lethargic, puff up his feathers as if he was cold, it would be more diarrhea like rather than slimey, mucousy. 
He would act cold and tired. 

this could be stress from the move, new home, new friend etc. or like Robin said, shed intestinal lining. 
Keep a close eye on him, make sure he's warm enough and is eating and drinking normally, no treats at all for now. Let us know tomorrow how things are going, good or bad or in between, you are doing a great job with giving us updates and pictures. It's very important for us to see these things in order to help.

For tonight, try to rest and check back with us tomorrow


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I don't know what a gumtree is lol, is that a farm store or a private breeder or something like craig's list?


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

Sylie said:


> It's possible he ate some and depending on the size, it could have done something to his colon.
> 
> this "stool sample" lol does look a little more red but I don't think it's cocci. He's too "bright eyed and bushy tailed" for one thing, he would be lethargic, puff up his feathers as if he was cold, it would be more diarrhea like rather than slimey, mucousy.
> He would act cold and tired.
> ...


Thank you so much for responding and giving me your thoughts, you have no idea how comforting it is for me. I've been so occupied with these little guys and I have another older chicken with a leg deformity who needs my attention 24/7 I forgot I had my own exams to study for the night we brought him home he was very very scared and jumpy. I've had new chicks and chickens before but I've never seen one so scared so fingers crossed it's a combination of those things. Right now he's taking a bath in my clothes with his friend and they both sound very happy I couldn't risk letting them outside since the soil is very wet but for now I'll let them make a mess inside haha. I'll make sure to come back tomorrow with an update I'm praying for normal "stool samples" lol


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

Sylie said:


> I don't know what a gumtree is lol, is that a farm store or a private breeder or something like craig's list?


Yeah it's like Craigslist in Australia. It's very popular and there's a lot of farmers on the site but never again for me


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah, it's usually a good idea to stay away from private sales like that, you just never know what you might be bringing into your own flock.


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm very worried now. Anyone have any idea what these are? He just pooped them out I'm VERY sorry for all the gross droppings pic I just know how important poops are in telling us what's going on inside. But they look like little eggs? Or maybe indigested food which isn't very good either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Before I saw this last pic I was going to say his droppings are so not normal. 

Any chance that a vet will do a fecal sample to look to see if there is something there? 

I sold a ton of birds on our own craigslist. Usually when my numbers were over the top. It is possible but being able to see the setup helps to know how the birds were cared for.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Suggestion, watch to see how much water the bird is drinking.


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Before I saw this last pic I was going to say his droppings are so not normal.
> 
> Any chance that a vet will do a fecal sample to look to see if there is something there?
> 
> I sold a ton of birds on our own craigslist. Usually when my numbers were over the top. It is possible but being able to see the setup helps to know how the birds were cared for.


So I checked on them this morning and I was hoping for a normal day. Surprisingly the black chicks droppings have significantly improved, they're well formed and normal colour. But my older chick is acting strangely. He wasn't too interested in eating just pecked for a bit and ran towards the mirrors in the room and stood there looking at himself with his neck hunched in. My heart dropped. The black chick too by him like he was trying to comfort him. I immediately took him downstairs and he seemed more active we're just keeping him warm right now. None of the others are acting this way I just wish I never got this new chick


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What you're describing is so vague there's nothing that can be tossed out as to what is going on with the one. Do they have free choice food? Is it possible it had already eaten before you saw it?

Have you checked the crop?


----------



## Merve (Jun 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What you're describing is so vague there's nothing that can be tossed out as to what is going on with the one. Do they have free choice food? Is it possible it had already eaten before you saw it?
> 
> Have you checked the crop?


I'm sorry I'm probably just over stressed. There was no way he could've eaten because I move them to a box to sleep and there's no food in there. I was just a little shocked because I offered him some worms when I noticed he wasn't interested in the chick feed but he refused to eat it and he usually goes crazy for mealworms. I think he was just unhappy in that room he's now on his favourite rug downstairs spoilt little chick. I'm gonna give myself a break and let my mum watch over them for a bit so I don't overreact over every little thing haha


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Okay so, I, personally, have never seen any poop like this last picture so I did extensive research and no one else has either. I did, however, find one that had the orange and pellety looking poo (although not exactly like this) and they gave Amprolium to the chicken and flock. My strongest suggestion at this point is to see if you can get them to the vet (along with the "stool sample".


----------

